#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > سوال: ریکاوری با Hiren boot Cd 9.5

## alone42000

یه نفرو میشناسم که ریکاوری رو با Hiren boot Cd 9.5 انجام میده و معمولا 90% تمام فایلها رو برمیگردونه ولی توی هایرن چند تا نرم افزار برای ریکاوری هست کی میدونه کدومشون با چه تنظیماتی هست ؟

----------

*1212ali*,*aramis*,*Padashi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## akbarof

اینم لیست همه محتویات Hiren boot Cd 9.5



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*abolhassan*,*abresepid*,*ad1479*,*afos*,*ahwaz-91*,*aki gak*,*ali10784*,*ali8889*,*ali927110*,*alirr*,*amir1368*,*ANRN53274*,*aramis*,*asadj*,*bahmani1362*,*barbi_bambo*,*bh06*,*davidmti*,*dibacomputer*,*dyar63*,*ehsanrezaei*,*elektera*,*farhadghader*,*hackboot*,*hadi1*,*hadierfani68*,*hiwa6774*,*hosein243*,*jaber_z*,*jahan381*,*j_static*,*kamell*,*KHOSHTIP2011*,*km1212*,*Komail98*,*mahmoud-pr*,*manhant*,*mhmarefat*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohasalman*,*mojina65*,*mpls*,*mzh*,*negin2117520*,*omid6564324*,*openbaz*,*p.zonouz*,*Padashi*,*paranormal*,*parspoyesh*,*pc repairman*,*pc_mojtaba*,*power led*,*pupak557*,*rajanasim20*,*ramcom*,*reyvantina*,*reza-shirvan*,*reza.kangan*,*reza3314*,*rezalx*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*ropshop*,*saboor*,*samarayaneh*,*Shayanx*,*tahaali9095*,*tohid film*,*VahidSa*,*yasha-salma*,*الماس رایانه*,*جاویدان*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مراسم*,*مسرور*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## elektera

سلام خدمت دوستان من برنامه رو دارم اما متاسفانه کپی شده از روی سی دی هست  من کپی کردم روی یه سی دی دیگه اما به صورت بوت بالا نیومد.من چطور میتونم این برنامه رو یا با سی دی یا فلش به صورت بوت اجرا کنم؟

----------

*1212ali*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## A.R.T

> سلام خدمت دوستان من برنامه رو دارم اما متاسفانه کپی شده از روی سی دی هست  من کپی کردم روی یه سی دی دیگه اما به صورت بوت بالا نیومد.من چطور میتونم این برنامه رو یا با سی دی یا فلش به صورت بوت اجرا کنم؟


درود
شما فقط اون فایل را رایت کردید
در صورتی که سی دی هایرن دارای فایلهای بوت هست
پس باید یا فلش یا سی دی خود را بوتیبل کنید
توی همین سایت راه و روش بوت کردن فلش به بصورت کامل  توضیح داده شده

----------

*1212ali*,*akbarof*,*elektera*,*Padashi*,*tahaali9095*

----------

